# All Purpose Plant Food?



## CanadianChron (Jul 24, 2005)

I bought this plant food but it says 2 scoops per 2.5L of water. How much should i put in a spray can that is 800ml and do i spray it on the leaves or in the soil...?


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 24, 2005)

don't use that nut it will burn your plant.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 24, 2005)

Water goes in the soil.
Jeez.


----------



## CanadianChron (Jul 24, 2005)

my friend used this on his plant and it is fine


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 24, 2005)

what kinda plant does he have? because i don't recommend anyone to use that for mj.


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 26, 2005)

If you're going to use a foliar spray use about 1/10th strength as to powdered plant food that you mix with water, leave that to the rose growers, go to a hydro store and get some general nutrients or advanced nutrients to mix in your water at 1/10th recommended strength...
I personally prefer SUPERBAT guanos for my watering, all natural (stinks like a bastard) and it makes for some tremendous growth, comes in all mixes for vegging, flowering etc......


----------

